# New dog. Opinions.



## hemmigremmie

Howdy all.
The family and I are getting a 6 week old English Mastiff pup. Want and need a decent tempered guard dog that can scare people.
We saw the 18 month old pup from the last batch as well as the mother. Mother is like 160-180 and the 18 month old was around 200+.
Nice looking. Anyone else like em? Hg


----------



## bps3040

I can vouch for the protective part. My customer had one....for about 6 months and one day it decided it did not like me.I serviced the pool weekly, so the dog saw me every week. I was walking back to my truck and the dog came around the corner of the house...and its eyes told me I was dead. It attacked...it went for my left hand/forearm, but I lifted it out of the way. So it bit me about 4" to the left of my boys. It knocked me flying, but I stuck my arm back and did a flip, which is what I believe saved my life. He lunged at me again, but my flip moved me away from where he was attacking. He brushed against me and missed. The pool equipment was on a 4 foot platform(flood plain). I was able to climb on top of the filter. He tried for the next 15 min. to climb up there and kill me. The homeowner finall came out of the house and put it up

I ended up with a nasty black bruise and 4 bumps, where his fangs were located, sticking out about the size of eggs. He was not able to get hold of me...I was very lucky.He weighed 187 lbs. and I weighed 193. They finally got rid of him, because it happened again with a friend of they're sons. Good luck. Hope this helps.


----------



## JeffWard

bps3040 said:


> I can vouch for the protective part. My customer had one....for about 6 months and one day it decided it did not like me.I serviced the pool weekly, so the dog saw me every week. I was walking back to my truck and the dog came around the corner of the house...and its eyes told me I was dead. It attacked...it went for my left hand/forearm, but I lifted it out of the way. So it bit me about 4" to the left of my boys. It knocked me flying, but I stuck my arm back and did a flip, which is what I believe saved my life. He lunged at me again, but my flip moved me away from where he was attacking. He brushed against me and missed. The pool equipment was on a 4 foot platform(flood plain). I was able to climb on top of the filter. He tried for the next 15 min. to climb up there and kill me. The homeowner finall came out of the house and put it up
> 
> I ended up with a nasty black bruise and 4 bumps, where his fangs were located, sticking out about the size of eggs. He was not able to get hold of me...I was very lucky.He weighed 187 lbs. and I weighed 193. They finally got rid of him, because it happened again with a friend of they're sons. Good luck. Hope this helps.


I hope the idiot owner's legal settlement got YOU a new pool in the bargain... I LOVE dogs, but no dog should act like that.

JW


----------



## kg333

bps3040 said:


> I can vouch for the protective part. My customer had one....for about 6 months and one day it decided it did not like me.I serviced the pool weekly, so the dog saw me every week. I was walking back to my truck and the dog came around the corner of the house...and its eyes told me I was dead. It attacked...it went for my left hand/forearm, but I lifted it out of the way. So it bit me about 4" to the left of my boys. It knocked me flying, but I stuck my arm back and did a flip, which is what I believe saved my life. He lunged at me again, but my flip moved me away from where he was attacking. He brushed against me and missed. The pool equipment was on a 4 foot platform(flood plain). I was able to climb on top of the filter. He tried for the next 15 min. to climb up there and kill me. The homeowner finall came out of the house and put it up
> 
> I ended up with a nasty black bruise and 4 bumps, where his fangs were located, sticking out about the size of eggs. He was not able to get hold of me...I was very lucky.He weighed 187 lbs. and I weighed 193. They finally got rid of him, because it happened again with a friend of they're sons. Good luck. Hope this helps.


There was a second time? It's frequently a one way trip to the vet for dogs after that kind of thing.

KG


----------



## bprince04305

Wow... and people say pitbulls are bad


----------



## hemmigremmie

Dont want one that mean, but we need a watchdog as my G/F's ex is up on a felony and threatning to come out when Im not around. 
Be a surprise 4 him. LOL HG


----------



## bprince04305

Sounds like you now have a pretty good reason to get her to come shoot with u


----------



## BeefyBeefo

hemmigremmie said:


> Dont want one that mean, but we need a watchdog as my G/F's ex is up on a felony and threatning to come out when Im not around.
> Be a surprise 4 him. LOL HG


If he's determined to injury somebody, then a dog isn't going to do anything.

-Jeff-


----------



## bprince04305

I ll have to disagree with you here, because depending on the dog it could very well save your life. Whether it be said dog alerting you, or actually coming to your aide. As long as the dog is properly trained, especially a dog of that size, i could see a dog preventing someone from causing harm.


----------



## BeefyBeefo

bprince04305 said:


> I ll have to disagree with you here, because depending on the dog it could very well save your life. Whether it be said dog alerting you, or actually coming to your aide. As long as the dog is properly trained, especially a dog of that size, i could see a dog preventing someone from causing harm.


Well, we might have to agree to disagree then. Someone that is truly determined to injure somebody, is going to do whatever they can to hurt that individual. Assuming he got a full grown dog tomorrow, and trained it (1+ years later....) no matter what, dogs can be avoided. For that matter, if he had an intent to kill, he could simply kill the dog first. I'm not wishing this on anybody, and I hope the situation never arises, but I'm trying to prove a point here. Also, he's saying there are threats of this man to come around when he isn't there. Assuming she isn't armed, the dog barking isn't going to do much except make her wonder why it's barking. Then, she'd find out when the guy is in her face. Just my .02

-Jeff-


----------



## hemmigremmie

Yea yer both onto good points.
This looser is living a good ways away, so he might b talk to. Either way, Im not worried, but a big dog might deture someone, even if were gone and its a small time robber. HG


----------



## DocB

Friend of mine lives out in the country on a dead end road with a wife and three little girls. They have a doberman that was dumped out there and he swears up and down it's the best dog to have. When she dies he's getting another. When I met my wife she had an Akita. Yes it was scary but he eventually turned against her. I'm just not sure how smart some of these really big dogs are. I would go with a doberman or german shepard.


----------



## Cope's Distributing

*I would like to add*

I myself have two huge Rotts. They are my babies My male is 3 and my female is 2. My male would not hurt a fly. My female on the other hand hates everyone she will not let anyone come near me or my two little boys who are 4 and 2. Dozer (my Male) is about 160lbs and my boys ride him aroudn like a horse. He sleeps in bed with my oldest son and is always by his side like he is glued there. Reaper (my female) is about 13o lbs and can sense if something is not right with someone and will let me know right away. She sleeps in bed with me, which leaves me no space at all between her and my husband there is no room for me. If you are around them they are like two horse's that act like lap dogs. But lord help someone that trys to come around they are not getting close to me or my family. They are either going to run from the barking or run from two horse's staring at them. It is really funny when people come over to our house for the first time. I will have both dogs in the kitchen sitting pretty on the floor and friends will walk in an say "UMM WOW" those are big dogs do the bite! I laugh and tell them no only when we say the magic word.... There really isnt one.... but after awhile we always hear what is that magic word.


----------



## literaltrance

I'm a big proponent of Rotts, Dobermanns, and German Sheperds. IMO you want a dog to be big enough to be noticed and heeded, but not so big that it can overpower you with ease (Akita and Mastiff come to mind). I have a German Sheperd now and couldn't be happier. He's plenty big enough to take care of himself and plenty alert to let me know if something is awry outside, and that's all I ask of him (and to be totally honest, smaller dogs can do this just as well). It's my responsibility to take it from there, i.e. I wouldn't expect him to stand between me and danger, just a nice bonus since he could theoroetically "help out" if the SHTF.


----------



## firefighterwall

A buddy of mine said it best

"Dogs and alarms are only there to let you know it's time to grab a gun."


I love dogs, I think they make wonderful deterrents, and there are tons of people's lives who have been saved by their dogs in all different ways (from protecting them from the cold to letting someone know that something is wrong with their master, they even have dogs that have been trained to use special cellphones that call 911...).

But push comes to shove, your dog is only good until someone gets a good shot or two off at it, much like yourself. The only way to fight fire in this case is with fire.

God forbid the ex show up and end up shooting the dog, or catch her away from the house where there is no dog...I'd echo sentiments that this is the perfect time to buy her a pistol and some shooting lessons. Get the dog later.


----------



## BigNic

firefighterwall said:


> A buddy of mine said it best
> 
> "Dogs and alarms are only there to let you know it's time to grab a gun."
> 
> I love dogs, I think they make wonderful deterrents, and there are tons of people's lives who have been saved by their dogs in all different ways (from protecting them from the cold to letting someone know that something is wrong with their master, they even have dogs that have been trained to use special cellphones that call 911...).
> 
> But push comes to shove, your dog is only good until someone gets a good shot or two off at it, much like yourself. The only way to fight fire in this case is with fire.
> 
> God forbid the ex show up and end up shooting the dog, or catch her away from the house where there is no dog...I'd echo sentiments that this is the perfect time to buy her a pistol and some shooting lessons. Get the dog later.


+1 - I have to agree here.


----------



## falchunt

*Dogs DO save lives*

I have 2 pits at my house. They, like Cope said, are my babies. I had to put one down last spring for serious health reasons. Cash is a year old soon, and Moxy is only 3 months old. They might as well be my offspring the way they live in my house, or maybe I live in theirs....:anim_lol:
Anyways, my dogs are very laid back when I am around. They get a sense that if I am Ok with someone being on the property, they aren't going to act different. On the other hand, there has been a few instances of unwanted guests while I _was_ home where they quickly escorted someone to their vehicle to leave. They are a good persuader. 

When I am at work, or out of town, with my wife and kids home however, it is difficult for friends or family members that do not come over very often to get into the house. The dogs love my wife and kids, but they know that I am the man of the house, and they are very cautious who they allow to come in when I am not home. My mother and father, my uncle, and my brother all call before they come over to make sure I am home. If I am not home, they usually wait to come over. Some people might think that is not a good thing, but it really works rather well for me.

They would never harm any of my family, no matter what. I have seen my daughter grabbing their ears, twisting and pulling in a painful way. ( I do not LET her do this, she is learning) The dogs just yelp a little and walk away. they NEVER nip or growl in an aggressive manner towards any of us. When I am home, I have many friends and family over to the house, and everyone loves our dogs. They are very playful, and quite entertaining sometimes to watch them play.

My point is, anyone who intended to cause harm to my family would be sorry if they tried to gain entry to my house. My dogs _would_ stop anyone who was trying to get into my house unwelcome. The only scenario that someone would be able "get around" my dogs, as someone might put it, Is to shoot them through a window. In that situation, you have just alerted me, and you have only 15-20 seconds to get several miles away. Any man who kills my dogs would not be able to hide for long.


----------



## dpdtc

firefighterwall said:


> A buddy of mine said it best
> 
> "Dogs and alarms are only there to let you know it's time to grab a gun."


+1
I say like others to get a dog that is more manageable. I to prefer the German Shepard. But I would not expect the dog to save my life. That is my job. Will they save your life? Some dogs will defend to the death of their owner some won't. Doesn't even have to be a big dog.


----------



## jTC

*dogs*

I have a lab/pit mix. I go walking every day and often run into a fellow who also has a lab/pit mix. They look like twins. When we pass each other on opposite side of the street his dog acts like it wants to bust loose and run across the street and chew us to pieces. My dog barely even looks over at him. Go figure. I have often tried to figure this out but I can't. When my dog knows another dog is off its leash and charging at us it a whole differnet story. She will definately be just as aggresive. It really bothers me that his dog acts this way and I sometimes am just a little worried that the dog will get away from him. I believe its how there raised more then the breed. I take my dog along when we go to the pet store to buy dog food. If I was that guy I would be afraid to take that dog anywhere.
JTC


----------



## snowman46919

falchunt said:


> I have 2 pits at my house. They, like Cope said, are my babies. I had to put one down last spring for serious health reasons. Cash is a year old soon, and Moxy is only 3 months old. They might as well be my offspring the way they live in my house, or maybe I live in theirs....:anim_lol:
> Anyways, my dogs are very laid back when I am around. They get a sense that if I am Ok with someone being on the property, they aren't going to act different. On the other hand, there has been a few instances of unwanted guests while I _was_ home where they quickly escorted someone to their vehicle to leave. They are a good persuader.
> 
> When I am at work, or out of town, with my wife and kids home however, it is difficult for friends or family members that do not come over very often to get into the house. The dogs love my wife and kids, but they know that I am the man of the house, and they are very cautious who they allow to come in when I am not home. My mother and father, my uncle, and my brother all call before they come over to make sure I am home. If I am not home, they usually wait to come over. Some people might think that is not a good thing, but it really works rather well for me.
> 
> They would never harm any of my family, no matter what. I have seen my daughter grabbing their ears, twisting and pulling in a painful way. ( I do not LET her do this, she is learning) The dogs just yelp a little and walk away. they NEVER nip or growl in an aggressive manner towards any of us. When I am home, I have many friends and family over to the house, and everyone loves our dogs. They are very playful, and quite entertaining sometimes to watch them play.
> 
> My point is, anyone who intended to cause harm to my family would be sorry if they tried to gain entry to my house. My dogs _would_ stop anyone who was trying to get into my house unwelcome. The only scenario that someone would be able "get around" my dogs, as someone might put it, Is to shoot them through a window. In that situation, you have just alerted me, and you have only 15-20 seconds to get several miles away. Any man who kills my dogs would not be able to hide for long.


Having met these dogs and raising a son of them ATM I must say that I most certainly agree. My pup is very well tempered and nice as can be. The only issue that presents self at the moment that is if you are acting in an aggressive or suspicious manner he does not bark he just grabs you and then you well bark for him in a manner of speaking. As far as a mastiff, it will take a few months for it to be big enough to be intimidating and a few years before it will get used to it's body in my experience. The very first thing I always check for is temperament, if they are laid back as a pup they will generally be easy to train and non aggressive towards the pack (family.) My step dad has a rott that if I had my choice would be put down you can be petting him one minute and the next he will try to take your head off.

I like rotts, dobies, pits, pretty much any of your hunting blood line dogs are very good pack animals if you keep that in mind that they are a) a bloodline bred for hunting b) a pack type animal and you must show dominance early or you will literally be fighting your own pet for leadership of your household. All dogs are pack animals but some still have that trait more than others. If your dog ever shows aggression in the wrong manner it will happen again, the rest of your family has to come before your four legged family.


----------



## SeanM

A dogs size has nothing to do with its intelligance orworking ability. Its all about picking the right dog for the right job weather it be hunting, guarding, personal protection or tracking. In the case of guarding a big dog will scare off most would be bad guys because in most peoples minds the bigger the dog the more damage it can do. If you already have the pup I would look for a trainer in your area doing schutzhund, french ring or psa so you can get a good base for your dogs training.


----------



## skullfr

Dogs are great companions and very loyal.If he wants to really hurt you I wouldnt rely on just a dog.My chihuahua is a great alarm.He lets no one near without me knowing it.He could even distract enough for me to arm myself and fire.I have had shepards and mutts and all serve a purpose.They all can be defeated though.


----------



## Philco

hemmigremmie said:


> Howdy all.
> The family and I are getting a 6 week old English Mastiff pup. Want and need a decent tempered guard dog that can scare people.
> We saw the 18 month old pup from the last batch as well as the mother. Mother is like 160-180 and the 18 month old was around 200+.
> Nice looking. Anyone else like em? Hg


My experience with that breed has been is limited to a couple of rather unpleasant encounters as I performed the duties of my job. An adult mastiff is a huge dog and one that will need a strong hand to control it. You may need to consider liability considerations that come with owning such a large and potentially dangerous dog.

In addition to that, you're going to have a lot of dog food to buy, and don't forget that what goes in one end eventually comes out the other.


----------



## LStetz

Hello:

I read your post and i understand that you would like to get a dog to protect the family, however please let me worn you as i have been in dogs for over 30 years, with training, showing, grooming, behavior work etc, everything about dogs, and you should not get a puppy until it is at least 10 weeks of age, you were saying getting at 6 weeks that tells me it is not the same type of person as i or my husband and the people i deal with, caution you to not to go to a puppy barn, type or back yard, someone that breeds to show but also breeds for the better of the breed and not for money, please let me ask you this one question and i will know right away what type of person you are getting this puppy and you can e-mail directly to my Kennel e-mail which is [email protected] 
I would like to ask you a few things and the reason is because i want to help you make the right decision, just because you buy from something like a breeder who shows that does not mean you have to show it because not every puppy turns out but you will know what you are getting.
also understand that you will have to put alot of work into this dog starting at a young age but a puppy should not be taken from mom at 6 weeks old that is way to young the youngest age would be 8 weeks and we do not even do that we wait until at least 10 weeks.
are you aware that giant breeds only live until they are 8 or 9 years of age?
you do know other breeds not so big that you can get that are more the capable of protecting your family it is not always about size.
please i am only trying to help you and your family, and not even charge you for it because just from what you said it sounds like this has not really been thought about and please do not get mad at me for saying this i am only trying to help you and your family,

BY THE WAY I THINK THEY ARE A GREAT DOG! getting them from the right people.

as a long time person of being around and working with dogs for over 30 years and every breed I am trying to help you.

again my personal kennel e-mail is [email protected] and from there i will even give you my phone number

Lisa Stetz- LIRAY Kennels


----------



## LefteeTris

I would hope after 2 years this persons decision was made already....


----------



## SouthernBoy

A neighbor across the street from us had one.. a male. He was one of the best and even tempered dogs I have ever seen. Friendly to a fault, loving, and just a joy to be around. He came in at over 190 pounds. They had to have him put down last year and they invited us over to say our good byes. That was a sad day. He was a wonderful pet to have around.


----------



## LStetz

Dear Lefteetris:

what do you mean after 2 years? not sure what that means because it sounds like they have not gotten the puppy yet?

Lisa- LIRAY Kennels


----------



## LefteeTris

The initial post asking about advice was posted nov 2008 that's all I meant.


----------



## jdeere9750

LStetz said:


> Dear Lefteetris:
> 
> what do you mean after 2 years? not sure what that means because it sounds like they have not gotten the puppy yet?
> 
> Lisa- LIRAY Kennels


Probably because the original post was made in November, 2008.


----------



## LStetz

i am so sorry this happened to you, this was not a dog from a very good breeder, and people tend to forget that even though we bring them into our home and they become a member of the family, They are still animals! i was reminded of that one day and i have been doing this for over 30 years, i hope this experience did not change your idea of dogs, if you have any thing you would like to ask me off list here is my Kennel e-mail as i still use it even though i just start to retire out of force

Lisa- LIRAY Kennels - [email protected]


----------



## LStetz

i did not catch that, thanks for letting me know, these forums are a bit diffrent then the ones i use, so i am trying to get used to them

Lisa


----------



## kybandit

Whatever you do, get this big guy to obedience school. Don't SEND him, TAKE him. All dogs need obedience training, but the larger breeds simply require it. Money and time well spent.


----------



## LePetomane

My wife and I have had two Doberman Pinschers. People are afraid of them because of their regal, intimidation appearance. They are wonderful dogs but require a firm, consistent hand and a lot of training as does any dog. Not a dog for beginners. I recently advised a colleague of mine against getting one as he has not owned a dog before. We now have a Bouvier des Flandres (along with the Doberman) which is a high maintenance animal as well. Very protective and territorial.


----------

